# تعليم الكترونيات للمبتدئين (2) .... البقية تأتى



## nonogirl89 (29 مايو 2008)

30:*الفيزياء*​30:

الفيزياء لفظ اشتق من اليونانية فيزيكوس φυσικη وتعني (طبيعي) ، والكلمة مشتقة من الجذر فيزيس φύσις اي (طبيعة).

الفيزياء هو علم الطبيعة ، فبدءا من الكوارك البالغ الصغر إلى الكون العظيم الممتد ، تحاول الفيزياء صياغة قوانين رياضية تحكم هذا العالم المادي الطبيعي و سبر أغوار تركيب المادة و مكوناتها الأساسية ، و القوى الأساسية التي تتبادلها الجسيمات و الأجسام المادية ، إضافة إلى نتائج هذه القوى. أحيانا في الفيزياء الحديثة تضاف لهذه المجالات دراسة قوانين التناظر و الانحفاظ ، مثل أنظمة حفظ الطاقة و الزخم و الشحنة الكهربائية , و لأجل هذا يدرس الفيزيائيون مجالا واسعا من الظواهر الفيزيائية تمتد من المجالات الصغيرة المدى إلى المجالات الواسعة المدى ، و من الجسيمات تحت-ذرية التي تتكون منها جميع المادة الباريونية (فيزياء الجسيمات) إلى دراسة سلوك الأجسام الفيزيائية في العالم الكلاسيكي إلى دراسة حركة النجوم في الفضاء المادي سواء ضمن السرعات العادية أو قريبا من سرعة الضوء و أخيرا دراسة الكون بمجمله المشتركة بين الفيزياء و الرياضيات فيما يدعى : الفيزياء الرياضية.

الفيزياء تحاول أن تصف العالم الطبيعي بتطبيق ما يدعى الطرق العلمية. في حين تحاول الفلسفة الطبيعية ، الجزء المقابل ، أن يدرس العالم المتغير عن طريق فلسفة دعيت بالفيزياء في العصور القديمة (ضمن إطار الحضارة اليونانية) لكن تطور الفيزياء الحقيقي تم لاحقا عن طريق فصل الفيزياء عن الفلسفة ليشكل نوعا من علم فاعل positive science .

**************************************
الشحنة الكهربائية​




لم يرى انسان الشحنه الكهربائية كما لم يستطع اي احد ان يرى الجاذبية الأرضية .. لكن كلاهما يمكنك ان تحس بها .. ويمكنك ايجاد قيمتها ..
تقاس الشحنة الكهربائية بوحدة تسمى الكولوم Coulombs وهي تنسب الى العالم الذى استطاع قياسها وهو المهندس Charles Augustin Coulomb بين عام (1736-1806)

تأتي الشحنة بصورتين اما + موجبه .. او سالبه -
*******************************************
الكهرباء​




الكهرباء هي شحنات إلكترونية إما متدفقة في مادة موصلة ما كالأسلاك فتسمى كهرباء سارية ، او غير سارية فتسمى كهرباء ساكنة ، أول أشكال الكهرباء التي عرفها البشر تمثلت في البرق وفي الجذب الكهربائي الساكن للأجسام الخفيفة كالأوراق ، واليوم تعد الكهرباء من متطلبات الحياة المدنية ، فهي تدخل في كل منزل لتشغل العشرات من الأجهزة الكهربائية 

الكهرباء طاقة متولدة نتيجة انتقال الكترونات (ذات شحنة سالبة) من طرف موصل إلى الطرف الآخر و يكون التيار الكهربائي في عكس اتجاة حركة الإلكترونات و الناتج عن وجود فرق في الجهد الكهربائي بين طرفي الموصل

جاء اكتشاف الكهرباء عندما لاحظ أحد المفكرين انجذاب الريش وقصاصات الورق الصغيرة إلى قطع الكهرمان التي دلكت بالصوف وقد كانت هذه هي بداية اكتشاف الكهربية الساكنة أو الالكتروستاتيكية


*********************************************
الالكترونيات





علم يدور حول الاجهزة الإلكترونية ومبادئ عملها و يعتمد بشكل اساسي على تدفق التيار الكهربائي في اجزائها.

الإلكترونيات تشمل الاجهزة الالكترونية بشكل عام، لفهمها وتصميمها تلزم المعرفة بالتيار الكهربائي واساسياته و التيار المتردد و الثابت. اضافة إلى الاجزاء المكونة للاجهزة الالكترونية مثل المكثفات و المقاومات الكهربائية و الثنائي دايود و الترانزيستور وغيرهم.

الإلكترونيات هي مجال دراسة واستخدام الأنظمة التي تعمل عن طريق التحكم بجريان الالكترونات ضمنها (أو حاملات الشحنة الأخرى) في بعض الأوساط بخلاف الموصلات حيثي تناول سريان الكهرباء في الموصلات علم الدوائر الكهربية ويتناول سريان التيار في الأوساط الأخرى علم الإلكترونيات والدوائر الإلكترونية.الأوساط الأخرى أمثلتها : صمام مفرغ و شبه موصل. .وكذلك تصميم و بناء دائرة إلكترونية لحل مشاكل عملية هو تقنية أساسية في مجال هندسة إلكترونية و مساوٍ في الأهمية في تصميم العتاد الصلب في مجال هندسة الحاسوب. كل التطبيقات في الإلكترونيات تتضمن إما نقل معلومات أو قدرة. ومعظمها يتعامل فقط مع معلومات.

إن دراسة أجهزة أشباه الموصلات و التقنيات المشابهة يعتبر أحيانا فرع من الفيزياء
****************************************

مازلنا فى مقدمة الالكترونيات ولكنها هامة لفهم ما سيأتى فيما بعد
يعنى التقيل بعدييييييييييييييييييييين ماتخافوش هنتعقد يعنى هنتعقد​:heat:


----------



## just member (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تعليم الكترونيات للمبتدئين (2) .... البقية تأتى*

*الله *
*موضوعك تحفة *
*انا بشكرك بجد علية لأنى اول مرة اعرف كل الحاجات دى *
*اصلى ماليش فى اى حاجة اصلا علشان كدة تلاقينى ديما اول مرة اعرف اى حاجة *
*ميرسى يا استاذى على موضوعك الروعة *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويديم تواصلك معانا*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تعليم الكترونيات للمبتدئين (2) .... البقية تأتى*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *الله *
> *موضوعك تحفة *
> *انا بشكرك بجد علية لأنى اول مرة اعرف كل الحاجات دى *
> *اصلى ماليش فى اى حاجة اصلا علشان كدة تلاقينى ديما اول مرة اعرف اى حاجة *
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
العفو ياباشا لسه الباقى بقى:heat:
بس بجد حاول تفهم ....اصل مش عيب اننا مش نفهم لكن عيب اننا مانحاولش نفهم:hlp:
ميرسى على الردود الظريفة والتشجيع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تعليم الكترونيات للمبتدئين (2) .... البقية تأتى*

موضوع روووووووووووووووعه 
مرسىىىىىىىىى جدا جدا على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## nonogirl89 (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تعليم الكترونيات للمبتدئين (2) .... البقية تأتى*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع روووووووووووووووعه
> مرسىىىىىىىىى جدا جدا على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



*مرسى جدا جدا ليك انت على المرور الجميل
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تعليم الكترونيات للمبتدئين (2) .... البقية تأتى*

ايوة كدة ابتديتى تدخلى فى المفيد 

كملى يا بنتى كلنا معاكى 

Go Ahead:696ks:


----------



## nonogirl89 (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تعليم الكترونيات للمبتدئين (2) .... البقية تأتى*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> ايوة كدة ابتديتى تدخلى فى المفيد
> 
> كملى يا بنتى كلنا معاكى
> 
> Go Ahead:696ks:



*حاضر يابابا هكمل ( هخليك فخور ببنتك ):crazy_pil
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا على الرد اللى مش محطم المرة دى
ربنا يباركك*​


----------

